# Silverfall / PhysX 2.4.4



## jester9 (20. April 2011)

Hallolo allerseits,
möchte gerne "Silverfall" spielen und benötige dafür den PhysX 2.4.4-Treiber. Allerdings kann der Server unter ageia.com nicht gefunden werden. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob der Treiber noch von anderer Stelle runtergeladen werden kann?
Danke...


----------



## MisterSmith (20. April 2011)

Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe hat NVIDIA Ageia übernommen. Hier gibt es Treiber zum herunterladen:
downloads.guru3d.com/Videocard-Acceleration---PhysX-|-CUDA_c33.html


----------



## jester9 (20. April 2011)

Howdy.
Danke Dir. Aber alle Download-Versuche von verschiedenen Seiten enden mit (siehe Anhang).
Dennoch danke...


----------



## dab2212 (20. April 2011)

jester9 schrieb:


> Howdy.
> Danke Dir. Aber alle Download-Versuche von verschiedenen Seiten enden mit (siehe Anhang).
> Dennoch danke...



Du sollst ja auch dem Link von weiter oben folgen und dort die Treiber laden. Nicht bei Ageia. Bei mir lässt sich das einwandfrei runterladen.


----------



## MisterSmith (20. April 2011)

dab2212 schrieb:


> jester9 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Howdy.
> ...


Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen, die PhysX Version 2.4.4 ist auch bei den neueren Treibern integriert. Weiß jetzt nicht welche Version ich von NVIDIA PhysX habe, die Unterstützung beginnt aber bei 2.3.1 und endet bei mir mit 2.8.3.


----------



## jester9 (20. April 2011)

Bin Deinem Link gefolgt. Die drei letzten Treiber auf der Seite kann ich nicht runterladen (Ergebnis wie gehabt). Habe daher den aktuellsten (9.10.0513) ausprobiert. Scheint zu funktionieren.
Danke nochmals und so long...


----------

